
Ask HN: Lobste.rs users on HN(I need an invite)? - max_
Could anyone on HN care to share a Lobste.rs invite?<p>My email is adwillfred [@] gmail dotcom<p>Thanks in advance
======
tomekp
I would love to have one aswell! My email is tomekponiatowicz [@] gmail dotcom

------
DoreenMichele
[https://lobste.rs/about](https://lobste.rs/about)

 _The quickest way to receive an invitation is to talk to someone you
recognize from the site or request one in chat._

Chat info: [https://lobste.rs/chat](https://lobste.rs/chat)

------
happppy
wow. didn't knew about this website at all..

------
cynix
Would love to have one too! cynix@cynix.org

